# كريم مفيد للبشرة وكل واحد بقدر يعمله



## walla84 (8 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا كريم مناسب لكل انواع البشرة مفيد لمشاكل البشرة المختلفة 
ويستخد للحروق و السماط وحروق الجلد من اشعة الشمس بعد السباحة وشقوق القدمين والكشب وللدغات النحل والقارص (النموس) 
ويترك الجلد ناعم 
وهو بسيط كتير واي واحد ممكن يعمله وكمان مش مكلف 
وانا شخصيا بستخدمه وماما هي الي بتعمله في البيت
المقادير كالتالي
100 مل من زيت الزيتون
شمع النحل الطبيعي بحجم البيضة (يعني اعملها ع شكل البيضة وذلك بالضغظ عليها)
اوزلين (150 مل)تقريبااو 200 مل) او يوجد في الصيدليات بحجم صغير ( علبتين تقريبا يعني 2 علبة اوزلين)



طريقة العمل

نضع الشمع ع النار حتى يسيح اي يصبح سائل
ثم نصفيه لازالة الشوائب
ثم نضيف عليه الزيت والاوزلين
ويغلى لمدة 3 دقائق ولا يكون الغلي كما يغلي الماء اي لا تظهر فقاعات في السائل


ثم نفرغه في علب صغيرة
ونتركه حتى يبرد
فيتصلب واستخدموه:75::75::20:


لا تستخدموه وانتم بجانب خلايا النحل لان النحل سيهاجمكم :60::10:
ولا يفضل استخدامه والخرزج في الشمس
وادعولي ولامي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع ............


----------



## walla84 (8 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك مهندس المحبة ع المرور الطيب
دمت اخي بخير


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي..


----------



## walla84 (8 فبراير 2009)

المهندسه ليى قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله بيك
> تحياتي..


 

حياك الله مهندسة ليى
مشكورة ع المرورررر


----------



## engineer_Dream (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك اللة فيك


----------



## m.zidan (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور


----------



## walla84 (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ع المرور engineer_dream

م. ولاء


----------



## walla84 (9 فبراير 2009)

مشكور ع المرور
م. زيدان


م.ولاء


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وعلمك الله ما ينفعك


----------



## ابن الإسلام المصري (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elwakidi (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م باسل وردان (13 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل
موضوع رائع
يسلم هالايدين


----------



## احمد ربيع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ابت وامك


----------



## yaseenrar (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي امك


----------



## مازن81 (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## yyamenn (12 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووور أخي


----------



## elbaron2050 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكى الله خيرا م ولاء

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

م علاء


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا جز يلا


----------



## hussein2020 (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

